# Finding Touring Partners?



## jhawk (7 Nov 2013)

Hi all,

Assuming that your significant other/friends aren't into cycle touring and wouldn't take a trip with you.

If you ride with a partner (aside from meeting them on the road), where do you lot go to find cycle touring partners, if your friends/significant other won't/can't tour with you?

Any suggestions for a newbie looking for a partner?

Thanks,

Jack.


----------



## Bodhbh (7 Nov 2013)

Not being facetious, but I would probably say forums like this. 

My OH is not interested in 'slumming it' cycling and my best mate is only interested in touring the UK - for some queer reason. Sometimes if you want to do something, you just have to go do it yourself.


----------



## Ticktockmy (7 Nov 2013)

I would go touring with very few of my cycling friends, whilst they are OK for one or two day rides, for anything longer I prefer my own company. When touring by oneself, its only you that is effected by any change of plans brought about the many problems that can happen. I have found over the many years of solo touring you also get better contact with the locals than when with a group, and often during your travels you will meet other cycle tourist either on the road or at the overnight stop, or even spend a few days travelling together.


----------



## Somebuddy (7 Nov 2013)

As Bodhbh has said, You could get a touring buddy from forums like this one or www.forum.adventurecycling.org That is the website of American Cycling Association. There is a section for companions wanted and covers all over the world , not just usa. What is your plans.........where are you heading? The problems with finding a new cycling buddy is that maybe you are not compatible, and thats not a godd thing to find out while out on the road. He/she may be a better or worse cyclists than you and wish to go on further or stop before you wish to do so. When its just you, you can decide how far to go, when to stop for a break etc..... You will always meet cyclists and other interesting people out there.


----------



## bikepacker (7 Nov 2013)

Tour alone first you will probably enjoy it. I do about 60% of my touring alone the other is done with my wife or one cycling friend. I met him at a cycle camping event.

I now avoid touring with a larger group as I find all the faffing about very frustrating.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Nov 2013)

FWIW I think many decide to ride as a group or with a ride partner for fear of being alone. That fear is unjustified. Riding alone can be an extremely positive experience.


----------



## vernon (8 Nov 2013)

I mainly tour alone but for the last two tours I have toured with a friend. The tours with a friend can have their fractious moments and they have a totally different feeling. We are bad influences on each other and our alcohol consumption goes through the roof. This year's tour saw us breakfasting on absinthe most days - pure hedonism. Touring alone is wonderful and I normally eschew alcohol and get a buzz from the interactions with the communities that I cycle through and the occasional cyclist that I tag along with for a part day or so.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2013)

I have only toured with my OH, but we have frequently been joined by others on the road. A few other places to consider 'advertising' for such partners are Crazyguyonabike.com's classifieds and the CTC.forum pages. I think warmshowers.org also has a forum's page for such matters as does the lonley planet forums - have seen a few requests for companions on there as well.

One thing I do know is that you will need to specify things such as daily distance prefered, camping/B&B plus an idea of your route to get any interest.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Nov 2013)

Make sure that you are both totally independant of each other and can continue the ride alone if you split.


----------



## snorri (17 Nov 2013)

It's not often that threads in CC express such general agreement.
Cycle touring? Solo is the way to do it, except in very exceptional situations..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> It's not often that threads in CC express such general agreement.
> Cycle touring? Solo is the way to do it, except in very exceptional situations..


 well someone here has to be abnormal!   (ironically I usually cycle alone at 'home'.)


----------



## MarkF (18 Nov 2013)

Really good friends, ones I know inside out have driven me to drink on tours. I seriously considered tipping one overboard on the Hull-Rotterdam ferry returning from one fractious trip. No way would I set off with a stranger, yikes!


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Nov 2013)

MarkF said:


> Really good friends, ones I know inside out have driven me to drink on tours. I seriously considered tipping one overboard on the Hull-Rotterdam ferry returning from one fractious trip. No way would I set off with a stranger, yikes!



I've been on a few short tours with my best mate, who I've known for 20 odd years. There's normally a honeymoon period of 2 or 3 days, but after that we really start to annoy the hell out of each another. Opposing views on complaining in restauntants is a particular cause of flare ups, but it's really 101 little things and each others foibles and habits (he has a nasty one of taking wet socks off in the pub, I am told I slurp tea). That said, I suppose we're in broad agreement on the gist of things (relaxed milage, plenty of pub stops, camping unless really grim). Doesn't stop you arguing about the little thigns tho.


----------

